# Bass locations



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Where are you finding bass at this time of year. I found a hog of a LM in a shaded grass bed in about 1-2 fow. I threw a crank but since it hit right away the lure is somewhat irrelavant. I've been goin deep since it's hot. But now I know not to miss the shallow action.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Basserman said:


> Where are you finding bass at this time of year. I found a hog of a LM in a shaded grass bed in about 1-2 fow. I threw a crank but since it hit right away the lure is somewhat irrelavant. I've been goin deep since it's hot. But now I know not to miss the shallow action.


its started to cool off here but last time i went bass it was hot(high 80's low 90's). I fished in about 3 to 10 feet of water , hittin logs and hydrilla beds. I used a junebug colored senko with some weight in the head. Slowly retrieved it and let it sit for up to a min just twitching it. I caught 9 bass 2 nice 3 1/2-4 pounders.Shallow water can still produce nice bass but the big boys get sluggish and hold close to cover.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i love pitchin to holes or through the weeds (2-5 feet of water), the thickest stuff you can find. just make sure you have the gear to do it....my partner lost a nice one in a tournament over the weekend when it got into the weeds. set the hook straight up and horse that sucker outta there.....florida fishin


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

for rivers the smallies are in the riffles (early morning best) or if theres no riffles the faster moving water. I got a largmemouth about 2.5 lbs a couple weeks ago that was right next to shore in shallow shaded water (1.5 feet max)that drops off quickly to 7 feet. Hit my lure the instant it hit the water. That happens a lot with bigger bass. Actually the smallies are everywhere in pools of deeper water. In this hotter weather I tend to float down the middle of the river in deeper water and cast randomly in all directions. There are big smallies out just cruising around where there are no features. Everyone says wood with deep water but that hasn't worked with me. All the wood in deeper water is beaver dams and just hasn't produced for me hardly at all.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've read and noticed that in rivers you'll still catch bass, small and large, up shallow all day long. Ponds and lakes are probably different due to non-moving water. Just don't give up completely on the shallow water during the summer.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

ive been doing best early am and right before sundown throwing into about 3 inches and draggin them of the shore line.they usally hit in about 1 to 4 feet of water.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

its really a simple concept, find the bait and find the fish. Look for large areas with a high percentage of bait and then break down that area furter to figure what the fish are doing and what they want.


----------

